# Secret panel in trim work



## Mikes1098 (Jan 4, 2014)

So I found this random picture of a prohibition era hiding spot on this site: http://imgur.com/a/Cd4wI



















The pictures are not very clear, I was wondering if anyone had details on how this was done back then. What was the locking mechanism? I know it can be replicated with a magnetic push latch (but that is not cool) or electronic locks... but I was hoping to replicate an old school setup. Kind of like the movies...pull or push a lever over here, and a panel pops open over there.

I tried finding other examples but cant seem to find to many... other pictures are very welcome.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

The easy answer is whatever you come up with is the way it was done, there all custom based on where they are placed what your trying to hide the wood and style of peice your concealing it in exc.exc. if your looking for ideas i would say post your base peice and let people give options based on what your doing. I've made secret drawers in jewlery boxs, bookcases, and art peices. All used different locking styles none of them electric or magnetic. Just run with your imagination from strings and pullys to simple hidden dowels you cant go wrong, plus it will be your design


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

"Hidden" euro hinges and magnetic "touch latch".
Magnetic touch latches rely on springs and ordinary magnets, no electricity, never seen one fail yet.


----------



## Mikes1098 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! The secret compartment I am planning will be the top of a built-in bookcase. I am still laying it out so I have nothing to show just yet.

bzguy... this is likely the path i will go with the addition of a little hidden lock that you have to pull to allow the door the pop open.

If anyone has pictures of secret compartments they built, I would still be very interested. Thanks!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Mikes1098 said:


> Thanks guys! The secret compartment I am planning will be the top of a built-in bookcase. I am still laying it out so I have nothing to show just yet.
> 
> bzguy... this is likely the path i will go with the addition of a little hidden lock that you have to pull to allow the door the pop open.
> 
> If anyone has pictures of secret compartments they built, I would still be very interested. Thanks!


I'd show you mine, but it's a secret! :laughing:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i'd go with a strong magnetic catch (or a couple of the std ones) to hold it closed and a low voltage solenoid to pop it open. the switch to the circuit could be "hidden" in any push or pull element. realize that an non-standard system will require some yankee ingenuity.

http://www.electronicsurplus.com/It... Coil_ 24VAC 1_6A 3_5 Ohms_ - A420-062201-00/

i think it even comes with the 24v transformer.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

one time for a customers secretary desk, i installed a spring loaded plunger that locked into the side. when you pushed a pin or paperclip into a tiny hole on the side, it depressed the plunger so that the desk could be opened.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I built a gun cabinet, four firearms sitting horizontally. Below that was a row of three drawers, just as simple as my crude sense of design could assemble. Near the back of the gun compartment was a row of a dozen nails which appeared to be hammered into the wood. All were 1/2" long fakes except for 3 full length nails which dropped into the back corners to lock the drawers below. A magnet or a pocket knife point lifted them easily.


----------

